

Ask HN: Free (or almost free) hosted version control? - Sujan

My current web based version control (in this case SVN) service just announced they are going to stop support free and public plans (what is a totally valid business decision), but the way I used it the charges will be too high for all these small projects I like in a hosted repository but can't make public.<p>So do you know any free or almost free hosted version control?<p>I added the four I already know, please feel free to comment on them as I only have experience with Assembla and clearly need a new one.
======
ericwaller
Sounds like you need a lot of repositories but not much disk space.

I have no experience with them, but some googling brings up
<http://svnrepository.com/>. They've got a plan with unlimited repositories (2
gb disk space) for $7/month.

~~~
hbien
I think this service is by the same guy as RailsPlayground. A RailsPlayground
account is $5/mo for a regular shared hosting, plus you get a free
svnrepository account (1GB, unlimited repositories, Trac, etc..).

<http://railsplayground.com/sub_trac.html>

------
maxklein
Subversion can be hosted on any webhost like webfaction or dreamhost. You need
a website anyways, you may as well drop your code in there.

~~~
Sujan
Yes, self hosted of course could be an option, too. But I don't want to manage
it myself, building integreation to whatever ticket system and so on.

(I'm a happy paying customer of Assembla for my commercial projects, so it's
not about that I'm a "FREEEEE!!!!!eleven" person - but for small projects it's
just too expensive, it adds up quite fast.)

------
Sujan
Assembla.com - 200MB, SVN, unlimited users (but: free only for public
projects)

~~~
thorax
The poster likely already uses Assembla. They're the ones who announced the
change.

~~~
Sujan
Yeah, I do - but wanted to list it to make sure all of them are here and can
be commented or voted on.

------
Sujan
Unfuddle.com - 200MB, 1 project, unlimited SVN, 2 people

------
Sujan
springloops.com - 25MB, SVN, unlimited users

------
Sujan
beanstalkapp.com - 20 MB, 1 SVN, 3 users

------
Sujan
devjavu.com - 1GB, SVN+Trac, 3 commiters, unlimited users

------
donniefitz2
Assembla is awesome.

~~~
thorax
Was.

[http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/6986/R...](http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/6986/Release-2-0-restricting-
free-plans-giving-back-with-features-and-price-reductions.aspx)

Okay, it still is great in terms of features, and maybe for open source/public
projects. But their flakiness in the past week and their management's
communication issues put them to the "was" category for us.

